# Squat los angeles



## overby (Apr 20, 2010)

i want to set up a homes not jails sort of group in Los Angeles. anyone interested in collaborating?

I have a tight spot right now. If you are respectful, you are welcome to live there and defend the space with me. It is too big for just myself.

4 bedrooms, backhouse, upstairs house... it's desputable who owns it and how long before they're going to try to evict me. right now the neighbors know i'm squatting there and they're cool with it.
here's my number in code:
9one4 four six2 24six nine
best,
overby


----------



## wartomods (Apr 20, 2010)

squats are not for me, but awsome offer for anyone out there


----------



## xbocax (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds fun cool if i come take a gander? :] im in the area


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep up the fight! Sounds ike you have a good spot. Just be nice to the neighbors lol..
peace


----------



## slpm (May 4, 2010)

Awesome. It will be a while before I'll get to CA, but when I do, I'll give you a call. If you're still defending the space, I might be interested in joining you.


----------



## whiteknight (Jul 19, 2010)

On the spectrum of crusty to respectable, what kind of squat are we talking about here? Shoot me a message if this is on the up and up and you're on the westside. I'm good with tools and I'd love to help.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 19, 2010)

id love to check this out sometime, i used to live in van nuys and hollywood back in my punk-er days. im coming through in october if you're still around.


----------



## Waygook (Aug 31, 2011)

Is this squat still around? I know this is an old post...


----------



## xbocax (Sep 1, 2011)

Matt Pist said:


> id love to check this out sometime, i used to live in van nuys and hollywood back in my punk-er days. im coming through in october if you're still around.


van nuys <3


----------



## Benja (Sep 1, 2011)

Wait is this place still alive? I live in this area and am more than down to set up the place and help make it nice...lemme know the status of the place and i'll get back to you guys right away!


----------



## theblackvomit (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm totally interested in this place if its still around.


----------



## xbocax (Sep 1, 2011)

don't seem like it


----------



## Benja (Sep 1, 2011)

Dam thats a shame. I'm leaving for 6 months but I'm planning to return to the LA area after then. If any of you guys would be down I'm for setting up a chill place here in LA.


----------

